# Team leader



## Jcrichardson35 (Nov 7, 2022)

Why do team leaders work 6 days in a row?


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 7, 2022)

Jcrichardson35 said:


> Why do team leaders work 6 days in a row?




They don't always.
Depends on the time of year, the store, etc.
Always remember ASANTS


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 7, 2022)

Or their day off was changed one week which sometimes results in many days in a row.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 8, 2022)

Because we get every other weekend off and have a set day off during the week. That forces us to have 6 days in a row.


----------



## dailypush (Nov 8, 2022)

Working a 6 day stretch this week. It's brutal.


----------



## nignag88 (Nov 9, 2022)

nevermind


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Nov 9, 2022)

The 6 day stretches are kinda awful lol. Right now I'm 4 on 1 off, 1 on 1 off, through the holidays. Nice change of pace, but I do like getting full weekends so the 6 day stretch is tolerable.


----------



## Dysprosed (Nov 10, 2022)

I'm on a 10 day stretch right now. 9-12 hour days. Yay OT!


----------



## MrT (Nov 11, 2022)

Yeah been doing 12 hour shifts since August lol.


----------

